# Thank you Dr. Rivet!



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yesterday I made it out to Dr. Rivet's steamup. What a great time! A fantastic track, a gracious host, lots of really terrific trains running, some amazing rolling stock: I learned a ton. Now maybe I'll have the nerve to bring my little Ruby out there sometime, just to see if it can manage a single lap on that huge track!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again Jim for having us all there. It was a pleasure as always and look foward to the Narrow Gauge meet in a few weeks.










Dan's S2 after some more field repairs. Paul's Berk after some wick work.



















Roy's custom Aster PRR Mikado










And George says he was not running that fast......And thats on a 24' radius




























Mike's King george pumming a rake of 16 or 18 coaches.





























Here is Dan's recently weathered GS4 by Ryan






























some video to be still posted


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

What a setting for great trains.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Nice....







*


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
Glad to see that your idea of splitting the SG and NG into separate steamups worked for the first half. 
Wonderful pictures, Jay.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful ! 

I see a lot of whipper snipping here ! 


Now, how deep are the posts ?










gg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks for the photo's, aways enjoy seeing them. *


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

How many feet in one lap of your layout Jim? Most of the layouts I’m used to are about 250ft to 350ft.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I am always amazed by Dr. Rivet's lay out. It should be in the Guinness Book under Most awesome elevated Gauge one track [/i]!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If you like to run trains, that is the way to go


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

All I can say is WOW! You steam guys really know how to run trains. What a wonderful setting. Exactly where is this layout. 

Paul


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Where is this track?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Track is about 560' 3 mainlines. 2 45mm and 1 32mm. Its hidden in the woods on VA.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty impressive even from space!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Lot's of Bucko's invested there huh??????? Another Gazzillionaire The Regal


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Lot's of Bucko's invested there 


Rgal, 
I'm not sure what the point of your post really was? Folk who run trains range from the destitute to the well-off, and everything in between. Some folk put all their worldly resources into trains, others don't. 

Jim's track is the result of many years of work by him and his pals - sweat equity. If you look closely, it's only bits of wood holding up a trex-type deck. If you concentrate meagre resources over a long enough period, you can end up with spectacular results.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 05/17/2009 12:02 PM
(picture snip...)

Pretty impressive even from space!






I'm glad to see Google got around to getting some better resolution images of Jim's neck of the woods!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 05/17/2009 12:26 PM
Lot's of Bucko's invested there 


Rgal, 
I'm not sure what the point of your post really was? Folk who run trains range from the destitute to the well-off, and everything in between. Some folk put all their worldly resources into trains, others don't. 

Jim's track is the result of many years of work by him and his pals - sweat equity. If you look closely, it's only bits of wood holding up a trex-type deck. If you concentrate meagre resources over a long enough period, you can end up with spectacular results.

Uh its Regal, and Whatz YOUR point?????? I was only saying he has alot of money invested there NOTHING ELSE!!! Don't try to read between the lines I say what I mean and I mean what I say Nuff said Are we serious or what LOL The Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I was thinking of building part or all of my layout like this and just planting boxwoods underneth to fill in the open areas? the elavated part is looking better to me every day..* 
*Its a dam fine looking display..... and nice house to boot..*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I see electrical conduit. Can this layout run sparkies?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the videos I took. Some really long trains out there. The Accucraft Daylight is pulling 18 Accucraft coaches.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote
Wish someone had introduced us to you. Jim is always having some one from work or community. We could have shared a few stories and experiences among: Jeff, Mike, Richard, Ryan, Jon,Jay, Dan, George, Tom, all the MLS gang along with the various regulars.

Anyways, glad you got the lay of the land and Jim's great knowledge to set you on the "right track."


Photos later


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Blue Regal 

Expansion on your initial observation. Yes LOTS of money [relatively] went into the construction of the track. Gazzillionaire??? Unfortunately NO. Just a midlevel government guy who has only one hobby and throws all his spare change at it. No boat on the bay, no Cessna, no bass boat on Lake Anna, no Golf clubs with the attendant expense, no long vacation trips, no sports car, no big house [2400 sq ft]. Just trains. First version built in 1993-1994 was single 4x4 posts with a 24 inch wide deck with 14 tons of crushed bluestone ballast and two mains with two passing tracks. Torn down to the ground and reconstructed in 1999-2000. The rebuilt track has 200 pairs of 4x4 posts supporting a Trex deck between 32 and 38 inches wide; two Ga 1 mains with 5t passing loops and a 32mm [Ga 0] track on the inside. 2600 feet of track plus two yards with 12 storage tracks totaling 350 ft. I have added/modified the track plan three times since 2002, so all this $$$ has been spread over several years. IT IS a large investment made to provide a good running track for others to use. You don't build this for your own use; there is TOO MUCH MAINTENANCE. 

GG 

Yes there is track power for running my wife's track powered USAT and LGB. My electrics are battery with AirWire so they can coexist with steam. 

Thanks to all who came to run. And thanks to the posters for all the kind words about the layout. 

Regards 

Dr R


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, 

I'm pleased to see your event was again a success. Wish we could have been there. Kudos to you for providing such a perfect place for friends to gather and boil water, 

Jason, the video is great, especially the S-2. Does anyone know off hand how man freight cars she was towing? I did a quick count and I'm saying fifty plus.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I just watched the video again and counted. I'm saying it was fifty cars plus caboose, 98% accuracy. No mater what, that was one long a$$ train.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's that big live steamer from the infamous Mike Carski road trip? 

I heard one loop is electrified to keep SWMBO happy. 

-Brian /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

Just noticed your comment to Mike [Lownote]. He says he is coming back for the NG meet. Guess you should sneek back down from NJ. I think he is a potential convert to full blown LS. 

JJS


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 05/17/2009 8:15 PM
Blue Regal 

Expansion on your initial observation. Yes LOTS of money [relatively] went into the construction of the track. Gazzillionaire??? Unfortunately NO. Just a midlevel government guy who has only one hobby and throws all his spare change at it. No boat on the bay, no Cessna, no bass boat on Lake Anna, no Golf clubs with the attendant expense, no long vacation trips, no sports car, no big house [2400 sq ft]. Just trains. First version built in 1993-1994 was single 4x4 posts with a 24 inch wide deck with 14 tons of crushed bluestone ballast and two mains with two passing tracks. Torn down to the ground and reconstructed in 1999-2000. The rebuilt track has 200 pairs of 4x4 posts supporting a Trex deck between 32 and 38 inches wide; two Ga 1 mains with 5t passing loops and a 32mm [Ga 0] track on the inside. 2600 feet of track plus two yards with 12 storage tracks totaling 350 ft. I have added/modified the track plan three times since 2002, so all this $$$ has been spread over several years. IT IS a large investment made to provide a good running track for others to use. You don't build this for your own use; there is TOO MUCH MAINTENANCE. 

GG 

Yes there is track power for running my wife's track powered USAT and LGB. My electrics are battery with AirWire so they can coexist with steam. 

Thanks to all who came to run. And thanks to the posters for all the kind words about the layout. 

Regards 

Dr R 




I and no doubt others would like to thank you for exposing your layout and sharing same. Some day I hope to share my little bit of "track" with you as well. 

Regards, 


gg


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, 

Thank you for posting the pictures and video. I wish I could have been there. It sounds like it was fun. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan - You were missed, we even brought a baggage down to run jims 18 car set. It had to be a proper ordered train to pull of course. Are you going to be back in time for the narrow gauge meet or did you sell all that SPC stuff for SP?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and JoAnn- 
Another grand meet- Thanks!
The format of separate outings worked well. Less stress on both of you and lots of running time for attendees. 
All of us with the GS4's appreciate the beautiful "dyno" test of the 18 daylight coaches that challenged each GS4, in particular up the grade.
Interesting weather from warm and sunny to rain and down right chilling Sunday morning but we enjoyed every minute at the IEW layout.










One of the great benefits of a steamup is having the opportunity to discuss various aspect of locomotives and steam experiences as was the case with Dan, Hans and Mike regards the Aster GN S2










Above, Hans and Paul double heading showing the excellence of Aster with the Allie and Nickel Plate










Hans and the Allie taking on the 54 car train with ease










Alan, here is one for you. Interesting that the only pull of the wonder car set I got on camera (have on video) of the daylight coaches was with your cab forward. A special note about Jeff's great work on the lights. BTW- a new performance standard with 54 cars was established......










The AC-11 GW out after the rain with a freight run.










Not long ago, George had a fine collection of LGB sparkies. Now, a passion for live steam that is growing with enthusiasm 










Richard and his Aristorcraft along with the fine custom upgrade of MDC cars made quite an impression. Below running with his Dad for an enjoyable outing.




















Tom gave a very informative "workshop" of how he customizes his steamers with rivets.










Cannot believe that Roy is willing to give up his RC










Engineer side of a modified SP GS4 both in performance and looks. 










The fireman side of the road warrior GS4










Ryan and his custom work weathering, roller bearings, combination levers, lighting, suspension, axle pump, the list goes on....and so did the engine performing as if it had been on the tracks for the long haul.

Video later...


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey whats up with the Oahu Railway and Land Co. tender? If I remember correctly it looks A LOT like one of the OR&LCo's 2-8-2s tenders.


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I myself would have never gotten into live steam had it not been for Dr. Rivet. I went to my first steamup and purchased a ruby kit there the next day, and I can only say that I'm addicted! Thank you for letting myself and so many others run on your fantastic track!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Eric 

That is Tom Stevens' project. If he doesn't see this thread and respond, send him a PM if you want more info. 

Regards


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A sample for the variety offered at the I&EW summer standard gauge meet


----------



## jmp (Oct 4, 2008)

That weathered GS4 really looks great ! 

Mike


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike
Thanks, Ryan will appreicate your comment. He will be doing a Aster Mike and AC-12 shortly.


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Charles. Nice to see some of the SG engines running at a prototypical speed.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Hopefully, we will get to see a posting of the I&EW narrow gauge event upcoming; going?


----------



## danielstroka (Jan 10, 2008)

Charles, 

Looks like George Z, Dave and I will not be going down to Jim's SG meet. George has the best excuse, Dave's is probably lame as usual and I fall somewhere between them. Jason is going to represent us "North" Jersey residents.









Looking forward to seeing Ryan's newest mods on George's GS-4 tommorow. Dave if you want to come over during lunch to run tommorow feel free to...

Dan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
We plan on being at the NJLS meeting this weekend. I cannot blame you guys for not going to the _SG_ meet at Jim's this weekend......it's all about the right place and time!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

of the I&EW narrow gauge event upcoming


going down to Jim's SG meet. 


OK guys. Before any more confusion sets in, the upcoming meet is NG only. Please, no Daylights and AC-12s hogging the track. We're going to run Slow-and-Dirty [no - sorry - that was the old Somerset and Dorset, which was sg.] I expect to see some loooooooooooooooooong (18 o's, one for each hopper?) behind JoAnn's EBT battery/rc #15. Yes! Battery sparkies will be allowed!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been an observer at Jim and JoAnn's meets for years. Now that I have a battery and Air Wired K-28 I can actually run this weekend. 

I'm looking forward to actively participating. Hope the rain will stop soon. 

Chuck


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By danielstroka on 06/02/2009 7:53 PM
Charles, 

Looks like George Z, Dave and I will not be going down to Jim's SG meet. George has the best excuse, *Dave's is probably lame as usual* and I fall somewhere between them. Jason is going to represent us "North" Jersey residents.









Looking forward to seeing Ryan's newest mods on George's GS-4 tommorow. Dave if you want to come over during lunch to run tommorow feel free to...

Dan



IMHO - There is no such thing as a lame excuse for a hobby.. you do it for enjoyment when it's convenient. If you HAVE to do something, then it's more like work…. 

BTW- I’m enjoying myself this weekend. Too bad you are not down here with us…..


----------

